# Low Country Redfish Flies



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Most of my fly fishing right now has been around the the last half of the outgoing and the first bit of the incoming.
Go to fly right now is a brown Kwan with either an olive or tan tail. I will slowly work up in size and bulk to the flies as the water warms.

A dark colored clouser is also rarely the wrong choice.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Unlike Brown dog said, you can actually fly fish at any stage of the tide, no matter the time of year or conditions if you figure out where to look. As for fly choice, the way it looks does not matter nearly as much as choosing the appropriate weight/color for the situation. Clear water=light color murky water=dark color. Best to err on the side of less weight usually unless you like spooking fish.
Also, in my opinion all redfish flies need a weed guard.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

citadelmarineservices said:


> Unlike Brown dog said, you can actually fly fish at any stage of the tide, no matter the time of year or conditions if you figure out where to look. As for fly choice, the way it looks does not matter nearly as much as choosing the appropriate weight/color for the situation. Clear water=light color murky water=dark color. Best to err on the side of less weight usually unless you like spooking fish.
> Also, in my opinion all redfish flies need a weed guard.


Love these and Brown dog's flies too. Just lurking but great job yáll


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Most of my fly fishing right now has been around the the last half of the outgoing and the first bit of the incoming.
> Go to fly right now is a brown Kwan with either an olive or tan tail. I will slowly work up in size and bulk to the flies as the water warms.
> 
> A dark colored clouser is also rarely the wrong choice.
> ...


Agreed. Olive clouser is always solid for reds.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

citadelmarineservices said:


> Unlike Brown dog said, you can actually fly fish at any stage of the tide, no matter the time of year or conditions if you figure out where to look. As for fly choice, the way it looks does not matter nearly as much as choosing the appropriate weight/color for the situation. Clear water=light color murky water=dark color. Best to err on the side of less weight usually unless you like spooking fish.
> Also, in my opinion all redfish flies need a weed guard.


Everything he said, except I like heavy flies. Unless Im just looking for tailers I like a heavy fly.


----------

